# Rocko's Snorting



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Boston Terriers snort, wheeze, snore, and gargle. And I love the sounds he makes. When I pet him, it almost sounds as if he's purring. But should his gargle get so thick to the point of gagging? He hacks and gags when he gets super excited. I calm him down by talking quietly to him and rubbing on his neck. I just get so afraid that he's choking on his own saliva or something.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

well. thanks for all the help...i looked it up on google. turns out it's normal and if i wanted i'd get his pallet surgically whatevered. don't worry. i don't plan on doing that. i found techniques that will help him when he gets choked up like what i described.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> well. thanks for all the help...i looked it up on google. turns out it's normal and if i wanted i'd get his pallet surgically whatevered. don't worry. i don't plan on doing that. i found techniques that will help him when he gets choked up like what i described.


You don't need to be rude about it. I'm sure many people simply didn't know what the issue could be. As with most things if you're THAT concerned you should probably contact your vet.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Boston Terriers snort, wheeze, snore, and gargle. And I love the sounds he makes. When I pet him, it almost sounds as if he's purring. But should his gargle get so thick to the point of gagging?


All the sqush nose dogs are bred to be deformed. Sometimes those deformities cause physical problems. I have never undestood why people what to do that to dogs. When you own one of these dogs there are problems that you just have to live with.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> All the sqush nose dogs are bred to be deformed. Sometimes those deformities cause physical problems. I have never undestood why people what to do that to dogs. When you own one of these dogs there are problems that you just have to live with.



I used to have Persian cats back in the 70's and appalled at what some the Persian breeders have done over the years. I wish the breeders would just let them be natural, the way they used to be. The modern cats have so many breathing/sinus problems, why torture a cat just for looks??

Same thing has been done to the Bulldogs, I think it's just wrong.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

"Bark" magazine recently published an article/essay on that very subject, how breeders breed animals so extremely for looks that it completely destroys their function. Sad stuff.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> "Bark" magazine recently published an article/essay on that very subject, how breeders breed animals so extremely for looks that it completely destroys their function. Sad stuff.


But it destroys their health too!

English Bulldogs can't always mate naturally, then have to have C-sections because the pups have such large heads that the pups can't fit through the birth canal. They have breathing problems, skin problems, stomach problems, they can't even clean themselves! Now back in the olden days, they weren't like this because if they were they'd become extinct by now. 
Why continue to breed dogs like this knowing that they're going to have health issues from the beginning??
Breeders keep saying they want to keep the integrity of the breed, but in reality they are destroying them.

Grrrrrr, this really makes me angry.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> You don't need to be rude about it. I'm sure many people simply didn't know what the issue could be. As with most things if you're THAT concerned you should probably contact your vet.


I wasn't being "rude". I was saying that I figured it out on my own. And since I couldn't figure this next thing out on google or wherever (can't get to the vet since I'm not even in the same state as him right now), maybe someone could help me figure out why he's scratching his butt against everything he can to itch it, to the point of bleeding/sores and losing hair on his nubby tail and back. I've tried bacitracin for the sores and hot spot cream for the itching but so far neither has helped. I've advised my husband to buy some children's benedryl and a friend of mine suggested hydrocortisone. Maybe someone could give me other suggestions. I've also heard fish oil. Could he be allergic?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Does he have any intestinal parasite? Many dogs will do this if they have worms. He also may need help expressing his anal glands. If he was allergic I would think he'd be itching in other places also. Yes fish oil can help with dry skin as can vitamin E, but I would look at getting a fecal sample tested for intestinal parasites (runs around $15 where I am) and if that comes back negative see if either the vet's office or a groomer can check the anal glands.

Good luck.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> maybe someone could help me figure out why he's scratching his butt against everything he can to itch it, to the point of bleeding/sores and losing hair on his nubby tail and back.


Most likely cause would be an anal gland problem. Another possible problem would be fleas. I have never known an allergy to cause a problem in just that one spot. How long has this been going on?


----------



## magtie (Aug 1, 2008)

sounds like he puring haha

my boxer makes odd sounds too


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's only been going on since a day after I got him. IF it was going on before I got him, I know nothing about it. I knew he had fleas so I bathed him in oatmeal flea bath and then about 5 days later gave him some Hartz flea medicine but it hasn't even worked on my dogs, let alone him. So it could be the fleas. However, I can't give him any more medicine until the 10th of August and we've been bathing him (well, hubs has since he's home and I'm not) every week with the oatmeal flea treatment. I thought it might be anal glands since the outter ring of his butt looks a little swollen compared to that of my other dog's, however, I wasn't sure. I'm sure I'd want to have a vet do the expressing...I'm not sure I could handle that, nor do I know how. Hubs might do it for me if I ask real nice! Would it have to be done on a regular basis or just once in a while if that's the problem?

Thank you.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> It's only been going on since a day after I got him. IF it was going on before I got him, I know nothing about it. I knew he had fleas so I bathed him in oatmeal flea bath and then about 5 days later gave him some Hartz flea medicine but it hasn't even worked on my dogs, let alone him. So it could be the fleas. However, I can't give him any more medicine until the 10th of August and we've been bathing him (well, hubs has since he's home and I'm not) every week with the oatmeal flea treatment. I thought it might be anal glands since the outter ring of his butt looks a little swollen compared to that of my other dog's, however, I wasn't sure. I'm sure I'd want to have a vet do the expressing...I'm not sure I could handle that, nor do I know how. Hubs might do it for me if I ask real nice! Would it have to be done on a regular basis or just once in a while if that's the problem?
> 
> Thank you.



Oh no PLEASE don't use Hartz flea medications they have been deadly to MANY dogs and cats both. It almost killed my cat as well as my dog and my vet said he had seen many die do to it. That's definitely one thing you want to spend a little more on and invest in Frontline, Advantage, etc that have decent reputations. If you live in the USA you can get them online at www.vetdepot.com for a decent price, if you live out of the USA you can get them almost anywhere online for really good prices. And they work. I've used Frontline Plus on all of my dogs as well as any dog that walks through my door and never had a problem.

Depends on the dog about the expressing on if it's done once in awhile or multiple times or once and never again. Many groomers will also do it.


----------

